
Are warning labels effective? - skbohra123
http://www.indiana.edu/~engs/articles/warn.html
======
noir_lord
Some of them are, I always check the alcohol 'units' on the side of a beer
bottle if it's one I haven't tried before, it's a lot quicker than doing what
I used to do which is multiply out the Percentage by Volume by Volume in my
head.

These days if I go over 5-6 units in a single night I feel like death the next
day (I have little tolerance for alcohol).

